# Electrolux Fridge Performance



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

I've recently purchased a Hymer B564 fitted with an Electrolux RM 4281 absorption fridge.

I'm new to absorption fridges and mine doesn't seem to work very well.

I'd like to hear from others with similar fridges. 

Firstly the van has to be almost dead level to make the fridge work at all.

On a recent cold January day, with the spirit level bubbles almost in the middle, on 230 volt and the thermostat on "maximum," after 3 or 4 hours, ice formed on water in a small dish placed in the freezer compartment.

Performance on gas was the same - or maybe a bit less.

Performance on 12 volt seems minimal.

Is this about what I should expect?

Does anyone have any tips to increase performance? Can absorption fridges be re gassed?

Maybe I need to change the 12v element - does anyone know a source?

Buying a replacement fridge appears complicated because, as far as I can see, units the size of the RM 4281 are now hens teeth items.

Any help and advice appreciated!

John


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

As a general note I think we should encourage people to include the model year of their van in their sig. I'm releuctant to offer any advice as our MH is from the stone age. This and the fact that true advice seems to get watered down and buried in a string of replies from those with similar model numbers with different kit.

Not having a go at YOU John. Just a general note and and allows more specific advice to be given. For example the 544 spans several decades in various different configs so it's tricky. You did say it's an RM 4281 but unless I dig out the manual or go look it's difficult to be helpful IMHO.

What year are you on John?


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jimmy,

Sorry - my Hymer is a 1994, B564, on a Citroen chassis.

John


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi john,

they work best on gas, or should, then 240v and on 12v only when the engine is running. this keeps them cool but will not drop the temp significantly. mine have always worked well even when well off the level. best to plug them into the mains before travelling and get them nicely cold, put frozen ice packs in to help speed the process up, they also help if you forget to switch over to gas when you stop in a town.

cheers
simon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Firstly establish its performance on mains when level. 

Leave it on with ice trays in the freezer compartment(and maybe some drink bottles/ cans in the fridge.

In the morning, do you have ice cubes and cool drinks? Can you feel warm air on the back of your hand coming out of the top vent?

I guess winter covers on or off shouldn't matter too much this time of year.

Once you have established the performance on mains, you can think about gas and 12V. ALl this guidance is in the MHF forums.

Dave


----------

